# What gear ratios are you running?.....



## BeardyAndyM (26 Oct 2018)

I'm currently running 42/18 on my cyclocross bike and it can become a bit of a wrestling match on the longer gravel climbs!
Was thinking i could go 36 at the front as i'd rather spin out than blow up, thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Oct 2018)

If this is SS, downhills aren't an issue so just use whatever will get you uphill without wasting potential speed on the flat. 42 x 18 would be a good SS road gear (60") but something lower for off-road, yes. You won't be able to go much more than 20mph on the flat even on 42 x 18 - that's 110rpm and most people don't get full power down above 120-130 rpm. Trackies can, but they train for it all the time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Oct 2018)

It is a low cost option so just do it and see how you get on.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Oct 2018)

53-39 up front, 11-28 cassette.


----------



## Ian H (26 Oct 2018)

43t with a choice of 17 or 18 fixed on the back. I can stay comfortably above evens on the flat with either of those.

Usual wisdom, as above, is that you can gear lower with a freewheel.


----------



## Threevok (26 Oct 2018)

Was running 36/14 for commute.

Now it's set up for MTB mud and running 30/22


----------



## BeardyAndyM (27 Oct 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> 53-39 up front, 11-28 cassette.



Your kind are not welcome in this section of the forum!


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Oct 2018)

39T chainring, 17T freewheel or 15T fixed.
62" is a nice gear for North Herts terrain, but can get a little character-building on bigger hills.


----------



## PMarkey (28 Oct 2018)

42x15 fixed,anything lower and I have to feather the brakes on the descents as my knees are only good for 160 rpm for very short periods 

Paul


----------



## mangid (29 Oct 2018)

48x18 (70"), have done for 20+ years


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Oct 2018)

44x14 84" for me. However, I do stay away from the nasty hills, both up and down.


----------



## ProAktive52 (31 Oct 2018)

Building my first fixed / free bike; Lombardi frame with Stronglight 2000 44t front and 17 fix 18 single on rear
Still searching for bits so no pics at this time but racer rosa site has similar frames (got mine for a steal in steel off the Bay)
Thoughts of headset type required if poss, thank you


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2018)

On my fixed I've been running 44 X 18 for the last few years, this winter I'm running 46 X 18.


----------



## 4F (4 Nov 2018)

46 x 18 in the winter, 48 x 18 in the summer


----------



## mangid (6 Nov 2018)

4F said:


> 46 x 18 in the winter, 48 x 18 in the summer



One of these years I'll get adventurous and try that ;-) Can be a bit hard some mornings getting the legs up to temperature.


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Nov 2018)

4F said:


> 46 x 18 in the winter, 48 x 18 in the summer


Snap!

48 x 18 is just a little much for winter headwinds.


----------



## Ilovehills (25 Nov 2018)

I was running 48/15 when I first bought mine, but that was too tough for my legs, and this is Devon!! So changed to 48/20, and that is perfect for me.

I love riding SS, nothing like it, and gears are for wimps haha


----------



## 12boy (12 Dec 2018)

The beauty of quick links and multiple wheels is the ease in which you can have different setups for different conditions. Fairly flat and winds less than say 20 mph, 48 16 with slicks is nice. A little climbing or with studded snows, 48 18 is better.


----------



## fossala (12 Dec 2018)

45/16. Gives me around 72" on 25mm tyres. I'm toying with going a little bigger as I struggle down the hills more than up.


----------



## CXRAndy (18 Jan 2019)

48/36/26. with either 11-32/40 cassettes
old number gear inch range 19"-115"


----------



## Zipp2001 (27 Jan 2019)

I run a 52/15 on my single speed.


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Jan 2019)

How fast do you ride, or do you have a very low cadence? 52 x 15 is massive; bigger than most trackies would use.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jan 2019)

BeardyAndyM said:


> Your kind are not welcome in this section of the forum!


I'm disappointed its not 11-20 on the back


----------



## Zipp2001 (27 Jan 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> How fast do you ride, or do you have a very low cadence? 52 x 15 is massive; bigger than most trackies would use.


 
I will keep most rides with the single speed between 20 - 50 miles and it depends on if I want to rip it or not. I'll go as slow as 15mph on a ride or in the low to mid 20's for a ride, it's dependent on my mood. I've always been known as a masher, but over the years I've up my cadence a bit. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzgMMA-uOlU


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Jan 2019)

i run 42 x 18 for singlespeed. There is inevitably some wasted power on downhills or with a stiff tailwind, but it's a good knocking-around gear. About 18-19mph at 100rpm. I run a higher gear for fixed because I have to be able to get down hills.


----------



## fossala (27 Jan 2019)

On Tuesday when my lockring turns up I'd have finished my Tricross fixed commuter build. 38mm tyres (Panaracer gravel king) running 42x16. Should give me around 70" compared to the 72" on my Bob Jackson. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Feb 2019)

When you've made your own supersize chain whip, lockrings are a bit academic. I can put a sprocket on with something like 300Nm of torque. I can only apply about 60Nm via the pedals and gearing, and that's in a forwards direction; I doubt I can apply much more than half that in resisting the pedals. Disclaimer: I don't do skip-stops, which may cause very high shock torque loads.


----------



## JAD (9 Feb 2019)

I run 46/22 so manage most hills round here but spin out at about 20mph. 

My mate runs 50/17 on one and 53/18 on another. AND gets up Boltby Bank on it!


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2019)

I’ve gone to 11-30 cassette now, it’s just a little easier on Alpine climbs, without being so soft it’s not a challenge anymore.


----------



## Ian H (19 Feb 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> I’ve gone to 11-30 cassette now, it’s just a little easier on Alpine climbs, without being so soft it’s not a challenge anymore.



How does that work without a freewheel?


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2019)

Ian H said:


> How does that work without a freewheel?


Ah yeah, forgot we were on Fixies


----------



## Pennine-Paul (20 Feb 2019)

This is the fixie forum where men are men and cassettes are are for wimps


----------



## iandg (21 Feb 2019)

42 x 17 fixed


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Feb 2019)

48x16 fixed on my lovely Boardman. I can happiliy do a 200k Audax with that setup


----------



## JuhaL (24 Feb 2019)

52/36 chainrings and 11-28 cassette. Perfect here in Finland but on Zwift need adjust trainer difficulty few times.


----------



## ozboz (24 Feb 2019)

I had a 10 speed 11-25 on my road bike, but the old legs were having trouble on hills , so after a consideration I got a SRAM 11-36 ,
But to get it running smoothly I had to change the Ultegra rear derailleur to a longer caged 105 and fit a wolfs tooth gizmo and I had to play around with the chain length , works a treat now and no problem on the hills I was trying to avoid ,


----------



## colly (24 Feb 2019)

48 x 18 atm. I was running 48 x 16 a while ago but just now it would be too much. Especially on hills.


----------



## Old jon (25 Feb 2019)

Lower than most, 46 x 20.


----------



## Andrew1971 (25 Feb 2019)

Only just old jon I am 48x20 still yet to try it.
Andrew


----------



## iandg (25 Feb 2019)

Old jon said:


> Lower than most, 46 x 20.



Low 60s (inches). Sensible gearing for fixed. I usually ride somewhere between 61" and 64". Not sure why my current set up is a bit higher?


----------



## Old jon (25 Feb 2019)

wicker man said:


> Low 60s (inches). Sensible gearing for fixed. I usually ride somewhere between 61" and 64". Not sure why my current set up is a bit higher?



When I rode the bike home from the shop I knew 16 was too tall. When I still had hair on the top of my head it would have been a bit low . . .


----------



## Whorty (28 Feb 2019)

42\16 so about 69 gear inches. Just about spot on. Doing my first 100 mile sportive in June on it, so will be interesting to see how my legs fair as I get later into the ride.


----------



## 12boy (1 Mar 2019)

I do like the 70ish gear inch area, especially in the winter with 4 of 7 days windy. Mine is 48/18 which works out to 71.2 gi. Good for a little climbing, too.


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Mar 2019)

I am running 84" on a 44/14. It is on my commuter which I also use for some solo rides. I think I should probably try a something like a 75" as although I feel I am above my comfortable cadence on the downhill journey home, the way up the hill is certainly a bit of a grind. I might buy a few different sized sprockets to experiment, after all they cost buttons


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2019)

I might buy a few sprockets just for the varying conditions. Been freewheeled with the foot problems, but still an inexpensive solution.


----------



## silva (24 Mar 2019)

skudupnorth said:


> 48x16 fixed on my lovely Boardman. I can happiliy do a 200k Audax with that setup


I have that 48/16 and it caused 2 chains to grow a serious (3 cm up and down difference) tension variation, in two halves of the links. One explanation I found is that an integer ratio causes same chain links engaging at peak force (left and right pedal) moments. 
Anything similar experienced?


----------



## Smokin Joe (24 Mar 2019)

My fixed has only been on the turbo at the moment till I'm ok to start road riding again (Later this week, I hope) and I've got 42/18 at the moment. The 18 was the only sprocket my LBS had in stock when I bought it and as I haven't ridden fixed for almost half a century I was happy to start low geared. get somewhere round 65" with that setup.

From memory I used to ride a gear of somewhere between 94 and 100 in time trials depending on the course, and 76 for club runs. All that was in flatish Essex though, Pembrokeshire will be a different matter.


----------



## Sharky (27 Mar 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> My fixed has only been on the turbo at the moment till I'm ok to start road riding again (Later this week, I hope) and I've got 42/18 at the moment. The 18 was the only sprocket my LBS had in stock when I bought it and as I haven't ridden fixed for almost half a century I was happy to start low geared. get somewhere round 65" with that setup.
> 
> From memory I used to ride a gear of somewhere between 94 and 100 in time trials depending on the course, and 76 for club runs. All that was in flatish Essex though, Pembrokeshire will be a different matter.


From my dad's records, he used to ride mostly 81" or 86" gears, as was the fashion in those days, but I do remember him saying once that he wished he had gone a bit higher at times. He did a "6" before ww2, when getting under the hour was almost unheard of. 

I've found the most comfortable gear for me is about 95", although I will start a season with a much lower gear. Only do short distance (10's) nowadays, but have ridden 50's on those flatlands of Essex on 95" fixed.


----------



## fossala (7 Apr 2019)

I'm still running 45x16 (73") on my Bob Jackson.

Just looked at yesterdays ride. My max was 169rpm and I'm fine pushing just over 150rpm without any worry. My average was 15.4mph and 72rpm over 118 miles* so I think my gearing is about right.

*Was supposed to be 190miles (300k) but had a mechanical with my pedals.


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Apr 2019)

The one I've just built for a friend is 49 x 18 (the classical 72" on 700c race tyres). I'm happier on 47 x 16 but he's more of a masher. 48 x 18 is a common choice but gives you three concentrated points of wear on the sprocket and tyre. 47 x 18 and 49 x 18 are perfect, with even wear on every sprocket tooth and uniform tyre wear. 

https://www.bikecalc.com/skid_patch_calculator


----------



## CXRAndy (9 Apr 2019)

Ive just ordered a 16t freewheel to replace my 17t . im using a 42t chainring. It should lift my gear inch from 67 to 71 with 35mm tyres. Im happy with the 17t just interested to see if its too tall a gear to maintain cadence and build a bit more leg strength


----------



## ChrisEyles (13 Apr 2019)

Currently riding 32/17 on a SS MTB.

It's great for short sharp climbs but long steep drags mean walking after a while.


----------



## Emile Flournoy (15 Jun 2019)

Would moving from 48:16 to 52:12 be too high? Where I live its as flat as a board and I hate 60+ rpms. The few "hills" here are <5 degree roads w/ the occasional over pass.

Being a recent road convert its looks to me like most SS roadies prefer 100+rpms which is too high for me. I don't mind pumping to beat a hill but I do mind spinning 75+ rpms when all I need to do is increase my ratio. It seems from photos most road cyclists (not sprinters or racers, etc.) back in the wonderful heyday of cycling (1890's) most cyclists used a high ratio for the same purpose I am....casual road cycling. Not 100+ rpm 30mph balls to the wall pumping. I'm totally fast-twitch so I'm done after 30secs of all out pedaling.


----------



## Emile Flournoy (15 Jun 2019)

What kinda rpms are you guys w/ 48:16 running? I just don't see how anyone can do 100+ for more than a few secs. Makes my quads burn just thinking about it.


----------



## fossala (15 Jun 2019)

I run 47x17 and average just over 80rpm. I go a little over 180rpm down hill. If you don't want to spin I would advise you get a bike with gears.


----------



## Sharky (15 Jun 2019)

Experiment. One tooth at the rear can make a significant difference. Presume you are on a fixed gear bike? Sprockets are cheap, so get a few variations and try.


----------



## Whorty (15 Jun 2019)

Yellow-Road said:


> What kinda rpms are you guys w/ 48:16 running? I just don't see how anyone can do 100+ for more than a few secs. Makes my quads burn just thinking about it.


Did a 100 miler recently on 42/16 (70 gear inches). Probably spinning at about 80-85 on flats, 65 on the hills. Could have gone a little bigger on the gear but not by much. Too high and your knees will not thank you. 52/12 seems a little high unless you're super strong or only riding short distances on the flat.


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Jun 2019)

42/16 71" with 35mm tyres


----------



## Whorty (15 Jun 2019)

Yellow-Road said:


> Would moving from 48:16 to 52:12 be too high? Where I live its as flat as a board and I hate 60+ rpms. The few "hills" here are <5 degree roads w/ the occasional over pass.
> 
> Being a recent road convert its looks to me like most SS roadies prefer 100+rpms which is too high for me. I don't mind pumping to beat a hill but I do mind spinning 75+ rpms when all I need to do is increase my ratio. It seems from photos most road cyclists (not sprinters or racers, etc.) back in the wonderful heyday of cycling (1890's) most cyclists used a high ratio for the same purpose I am....casual road cycling. Not 100+ rpm 30mph balls to the wall pumping. I'm totally fast-twitch so I'm done after 30secs of all out pedaling.


Just checked ... 

48/16 = 79 inches
52/12 = 114 inches

That's a big jump


----------



## Whorty (15 Jun 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> 42/16 71" with 35mm tyres


I've got 28mm on the Flyer


----------



## Sharky (15 Jun 2019)

Dont think you can get a 12t fixed sprocket. I have used 50x13 for a 10 mile tt, but was too high for me. My fastest had been on 50x15.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2019)

Yellow-Road said:


> What kinda rpms are you guys w/ 48:16 running? I just don't see how anyone can do 100+ for more than a few secs. Makes my quads burn just thinking about it.



Even riding with gears I'm spinning 80-100 rpm a lot of the time. On the fixed I spend a lot of time around 100 rpm and often top 150rpm on descents, it's only on climbs that the rpm drops right off. Currently using 46x18 on the fixed, my favourite is 44x18.


----------



## Emile Flournoy (16 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Even riding with gears I'm spinning 80-100 rpm a lot of the time. On the fixed I spend a lot of time around 100 rpm and often top 150rpm on descents, it's only on climbs that the rpm drops right off. Currently using 46x18 on the fixed, my favourite is 44x18.



150???? Jeez whats keeping your patellas attached? Just joking but jeez thats F-A-S-T!!! Another reason why I don't believe in fixed and totally and solely believe in freewheeling.


----------



## Emile Flournoy (16 Jun 2019)

Sharky said:


> Dont think you can get a 12t fixed sprocket. I have used 50x13 for a 10 mile tt, but was too high for me. My fastest had been on 50x15.



12T freewheel, I guess I should've clarified. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KXC9P32/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2019)

Yellow-Road said:


> 150???? Jeez whats keeping your patellas attached? Just joking but jeez thats F-A-S-T!!! Another reason why I don't believe in fixed and totally and solely believe in freewheeling.



There are people about who can spin a lot faster than that.


----------



## Emile Flournoy (16 Jun 2019)

Thanks Whorty I appreciate your input. I guess it boils down to cadence preference. I don't like or simply can't go more than 100rpm for more than a few minutes. How you guys can spin for 100+ rpms using a 180mm crank arms for loooong distances amazes me. I can climb just about any hill...for a few seconds but cycling for more than a mile or so at 80+rpm sets my quads on fire. I have (0) zero slow twitch fibers.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jun 2019)

Usually ratio somewhere around 3:1


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2019)

Yellow-Road said:


> Thanks Whorty I appreciate your input. I guess it boils down to cadence preference. I don't like or simply can't go more than 100rpm for more than a few minutes. How you guys can spin for 100+ rpms using a 180mm crank arms for loooong distances amazes me. I can climb just about any hill...for a few seconds but cycling for more than a mile or so at 80+rpm sets my quads on fire. I have (0) zero slow twitch fibers.



My fixed is on 165 cranks, my geared bike is on 170 cranks.


----------



## Sharky (16 Jun 2019)

Yellow-Road said:


> 12T freewheel, I guess I should've clarified.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KXC9P32/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I have a feeling the BMX and standard road hubs have different thread sizes and I suspect the ones on the link are BMX freewheels and are smaller in diameter.

There are more educated experts on cycle chat that can confirm this, but please check before you order.


----------



## Emile Flournoy (16 Jun 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Usually ratio somewhere around 3:1



I assume YOUR ratio is 3:1. Thats what came on my bike and here in the flatlands its way to slow.


----------



## Whorty (16 Jun 2019)

Yellow-Road said:


> I assume YOUR ratio is 3:1. Thats what came on my bike and here in the flatlands its way to slow.


Given your idea of the right gearing is different to everyone on here, why not tweak yours to your own preferred gear inch / ratio and let us know how it goes. Check out the online gear ratio calculators - they will indicate the kinds of speeds you can expect at certain gear inches and certain cadences. 

For example: 52/12 at cadence of 50 is speed of 17.19 mph

For me : 42/16 at my preferred cadence of 85 is 17.75 mph

I know what I'd prefer over distances longer than a couple of miles. And I know I can ride that for 100 miles.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jun 2019)

Indeed, I have a relatively high cadence on the flat so the ratio is just fine. Mostly my terrain is rolling with steep bits and I wouldn't want a higher ratio for it.


----------



## Emile Flournoy (16 Jun 2019)

100 freakin' miles??? Holy smokes that's fantasy world for me. I avg 18mph w/ 48:16 and I'd guess-tomate my rpm is 65 on avg but no more than 75.


----------



## Sharky (16 Jun 2019)

Yellow-Road said:


> 100 freakin' miles??? Holy smokes that's fantasy world for me. I avg 18mph w/ 48:16 and I'd guess-tomate my rpm is 65 on avg but no more than 75.



Caution, the following might freak you out - competition records for 100 miles

*100 Miles, Bicycle*
2017 A Duggleby Vive le Velo 03:16:51
2017 D Grieves GS Metro 03:20:37
2015 C Taylor South Pennine RC 03:21:31
2003 K Dawson Life Repair CRT 03:22:45
2003 M Hutchinson Team MDT-Giant 03:23:33
1996 A Wilkinson Port Sunlight Wheelers 03:27:39
1983 I S Cammish GS Strada 03:31:53
1981 I S Cammish GS Strada 03:38:39
1981 I S Cammish GS Strada 03:41:32
1980 I S Cammish Edgware RC 03:41:41
1979 P W Griffiths GS Strada 03:41:43
1978 P W Griffiths GS Strada 03:45:28
1976 P W Griffiths GS Strada 03:46:22
1969 A Taylor Oldbury & District CC 03:46:37
1969 P D Smith Clifton CC 03:50:20
1968 M C Roach Hounslow & District Wheelers 03:51:41
1962 R F Colden Camberley Wheelers 03:54:23
1956 R C Booty Ericsson Wheelers 03:58:28
1956 R C Booty Ericsson Wheelers 04:01:52
1955 R C Booty Ericsson Wheelers 04:04:30
1953 V A Gibbons Brentwood RC 04:06:31
1952 K H Joy Medway Wheelers 04:06:52
1950 L V Willmott Midland C & AC 04:12:22
1950 V A Gibbons Brentwood RC 04:12:49
1950 K H Joy Medway Wheelers 04:14:30
1947 R Firth Altrincham Ravens CC 04:17:02
1946 A C Harding Middlesex RC 04:17:46
1946 A E G Derbyshire Calleva RC 04:20:23
1938 H Earnshaw Monkton CC 04:20:48


----------



## Emile Flournoy (16 Jun 2019)

^ Proof of what having a high percentage of slow twitch fibers in your legs can do. You can just keep going and going....but at a MUCH lower level of force than someone like who can produce HIGH levels of force but only for a very short amount of time. You either have either or your don't and its pointless to try make your body do a particular thing it wasn't designed to do.


----------



## Whorty (16 Jun 2019)

Yellow-Road said:


> 100 freakin' miles??? Holy smokes that's fantasy world for me. I avg 18mph w/ 48:16 and I'd guess-tomate my rpm is 65 on avg but no more than 75.


At 48/16 and cadence 65 you'll be at 15.5 mph
At 48/16 and cadence 75 you'll be at 17.9 mph

Good news is, on your new gearing of 52/12 and 65 cadence you'll be flying along at 22.35 mph


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2019)

Yellow-Road said:


> 100 freakin' miles??? Holy smokes that's fantasy world for me. I avg 18mph w/ 48:16 and I'd guess-tomate my rpm is 65 on avg but no more than 75.



The link is to a Cycle Chat thread about a fixed wheel forum ride we did in 2014, we did a 108 mile day ride, I'm the grey haired grey bearded rider on the Pearson..

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/100-mile-fixed-gear-ride-spring-2014.136598/page-16


----------



## Emile Flournoy (16 Jun 2019)

Whorty said:


> At 48/16 and cadence 65 you'll be at 15.5 mph
> At 48/16 and cadence 75 you'll be at 17.9 mph
> 
> Good news is, on your new gearing of 52/12 and 65 cadence you'll be flying along at 22.35 mph


Ha ha ha...thanks for the vote of confidence. 23mph??? In my dreams.... Maybe for a couple of hundred yards.


----------



## Whorty (16 Jun 2019)

Yellow-Road said:


> Ha ha ha...thanks for the vote of confidence. 23mph??? In my dreams.... Maybe for a couple of hundred yards.


If you can't hold a 'medium' cadence like 80-85 for an hour or so, maybe train with this in mind. You will see bigger gains going this way than upping your gear ratio and (potentially) buggering up your knees. As a youth I was a sprinter (runner), and awful running long distances, but I've managed to train my legs muscles to go distance and not just 'quick twitch' sprints.


----------



## CXRAndy (17 Jun 2019)

Cadences of 150 and above are utterly pointless as an example of leg power/capabilites. Using a fixed wheel and spinning up these high numbers is about hanging on for dear life not producing power. That's why I believe that a single speed with freewheel capability is a better and safer way to enjoy a simple way to cycle.

Aim to gear your bike for the terrain you live in or the event, have a cadence between 80-100rpm.


----------



## iandg (17 Jun 2019)

Whorty said:


> At 48/16 and cadence 65 you'll be at 15.5 h
> At 48/16 and cadence 75 you'll be at 17.9 mph
> 
> Good news is, on your new gearing of 52/12 and 65 cadence you'll be flying along at 22.35 mph



I managed 20mph for an 18 mile time trial last week. Riding 42x17 with 32c tyres - 101 rpm for 52 minutes


----------



## Sharky (17 Jun 2019)

Copy from the fixedwheel website

The first and most obvious record to mention is the medium gear 25 mile time trial record. For many years this was held by Tony Doyle with a time of 56-30, but on sunday the 4th of april 1999 Ray Hughes destroyed the record with a time of 55-03 in the Mid Oxon event on the H25/13B, what else can I say.

These will be on a 72" fixed gear


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Jun 2019)

72" sounds about right to me. I was running 69" on fixed (46 x 18 with 27" wheels) and found it great for climbing but scary spinning away down the Devon hills. 

Enjoyed riding fixed a lot but don't think I'd go back to it while I'm living somewhere with so many steep descents.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Cadences of 150 and above are utterly pointless as an example of leg power/capabilites. Using a fixed wheel and spinning up these high numbers is about hanging on for dear life not producing power. That's why I believe that a single speed with freewheel capability is a better and safer way to enjoy a simple way to cycle.
> 
> Aim to gear your bike for the terrain you live in or the event, have a cadence between 80-100rpm.



Fixed gear gearing is usually a compromise, low enough to enable the rider to climb most of the local hills, but high enough not scare the rider crapless spinning down the other side. Even geared sensibly if you're on fixed you're going to be doing silly RPM on the descents, I haven't ridden single speed since I was in primary school, theres nothing wrong with a fixed, I use mine these days just as a winter bike, I used to use mine for commuting as well and found it an enjoyable way of getting around.


----------



## Emile Flournoy (17 Jun 2019)

After reading all the great info here from cyclists who have a heckuva lot more experience than I decided to remain at my factory setting of 48:16 which seems fast enough. What ultimately made my mind up was Whorty's post about rpm. I went out and closely watched my rpm and I was clocking 18mph and there's no way I was exceeding 65rpm, in fact it was more like 60 at the most and thats fast enough for me. Whorty is right, I mean if I can't sustain 60rpms on flat ground at sea level for more than a mile I'm in pitiful condition and its me NOT the bicycle that needs to change. I'm really beginning to understand why the inventor of the TDF forbid derailleurs.

*"I still feel that variable gears are only for people over forty-five. Isn't it better to triumph by the strength of your muscles than by the artifice of a derailer? We are getting soft...As for me, give me a fixed gear!"-- Henri Desgrange (31 January 1865 - 16 August 1940)*


----------



## CXRAndy (18 Jun 2019)

Yellow-Road said:


> After reading all the great info here from cyclists who have a heckuva lot more experience than I decided to remain at my factory setting of 48:16 which seems fast enough. What ultimately made my mind up was Whorty's post about rpm. I went out and closely watched my rpm and I was clocking 18mph and there's no way I was exceeding 65rpm, in fact it was more like 60 at the most and thats fast enough for me. Whorty is right, I mean if I can't sustain 60rpms on flat ground at sea level for more than a mile I'm in pitiful condition and its me NOT the bicycle that needs to change. I'm really beginning to understand why the inventor of the TDF forbid derailleurs.
> 
> *"I still feel that variable gears are only for people over forty-five. Isn't it better to triumph by the strength of your muscles than by the artifice of a derailer? We are getting soft...As for me, give me a fixed gear!"-- Henri Desgrange (31 January 1865 - 16 August 1940)*



79" gear inches is quite a tall gear for riding unless pan flat. 48*16@75rpm is 17.71 mph

Ideally you want to be around 80-85 or slightly higher

This table shows what speed with 3 different chainring sizes and various cogs will attain. Ive used this Bikecalc website many times. It has been very accurate in comparison to real world numbers. You would be better having a 48*17 to lift your cadence to 80 or 48*18@ 85rpm. The ratios I suggest all result in 17.7mph+/- a few points


----------



## Whorty (18 Jun 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> 79" gear inches is quite a tall gear for riding unless pan flat. 48*16@75rpm is 17.71 mph
> 
> Ideally you want to be around 80-85 or slightly higher
> 
> ...


I use the same site Andy ... worked really well for me when planning the 100 miler and the gear to use.


----------



## spark303 (18 Jun 2019)

Sharky said:


> Dont think you can get a 12t fixed sprocket.



You can! I use a 12t sprocket on my Mk3 Moulton with 16” wheels to get a reasonable gear (70”) without using a dinner plate sized front chainring


----------



## mangid (19 Jun 2019)

Velodromeshop have a few 12t sprockets

https://www.velodrome.shop/track-sprockets/velodrome-shop-elite-1/8-track-sprockets/


----------



## iandg (19 Jun 2019)

Whorty said:


> I use the same site Andy ... worked really well for me when planning the 100 miler and the gear to use.



htt /www.machars.net/bikecalc.htm is another useful site.

To calculate rpm the formula is:

[20160 x distance] / [gear x time] = rpm

distance = miles
time = minutes
gear = inches


----------



## iandg (19 Jun 2019)

Sharky said:


> Copy from the fixedwheel website
> 
> The first and most obvious record to mention is the medium gear 25 mile time trial record. For many years this was held by Tony Doyle with a time of 56-30, but on sunday the 4th of april 1999 Ray Hughes destroyed the record with a time of 55-03 in the Mid Oxon event on the H25/13B, what else can I say.
> 
> These will be on a 72" fixed gear



About 127rpm 

40 years ago I managed a short 58 on 81" fixed (about 105rpm). Quick calculation of my pursuiting times (1978-1981) I estimate I was doing 110-120rpm.


----------



## Emile Flournoy (19 Jun 2019)

How you guys can spin at 80+rpm indefinitely amazes me! Sure I can spin at 80 for a few minutes but 25+ miles makes my knees ache just thinking about it.


----------



## fossala (19 Jun 2019)

mangid said:


> Velodromeshop have a few 12t sprockets
> 
> https://www.velodrome.shop/track-sprockets/velodrome-shop-elite-1/8-track-sprockets/


Never use that company. One of the worst I have every had to deal with. Lied to me daily for 2 weeks.


----------



## iandg (19 Jun 2019)

fossala said:


> Never use that company. One of the worst I have every had to deal with. Lied to me daily for 2 weeks.



I've had good service from Velo Solo in the past 

https://www.velosolo.co.uk/shop.html


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2019)

iandg said:


> I've had good service from Velo Solo in the past
> 
> https://www.velosolo.co.uk/shop.html



Yes, I've used them and had good service.


----------



## fossala (20 Jun 2019)

iandg said:


> I've had good service from Velo Solo in the past
> 
> https://www.velosolo.co.uk/shop.html


It was to grab a few products they don't stock. I'll get them from Hubjub next time.


----------



## Sharky (20 Jun 2019)

fossala said:


> It was to grab a few products they don't stock. I'll get them from Hubjub next time.


Were you referring to velodrome.shop or velosolo?

Never used the first but have had good experiences with the second.


----------



## fossala (20 Jun 2019)

Sharky said:


> Were you referring to velodrome.shop or velosolo?
> 
> Never used the first but have had good experiences with the second.


Velodrome.shop I will never use them again. Not because if the delay but because of the constant lying.


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Jun 2019)

Yellow-Road said:


> How you guys can spin at 80+rpm indefinitely amazes me! Sure I can spin at 80 for a few minutes but 25+ miles makes my knees ache just thinking about it.



Using a higher cadence has a few benefits, it gives your cardio system a harder work out than low cadence. Higher cadence is a lot less fatigue on leg muscles for longer rides. You train you muscles and nervous system to be faster reacting. 

I noticed your profile says you're 51- hardly old and still plenty of time(if you want) to train to spin-unless you have physical issues? 

I tend to train indoors and whilst doing workouts aim for 95-105rpm for upto 3 hours. 
Outdoors I naturally have lower cadence 85-95rpm and will use this range to spin up mountain climbs which are 1-4 hours cycling time. I could go a bit faster by lowering cadence and using more grunt, but I will pay for it on later days. Im 54, started cycling more regularly in my late 40's


----------



## Whorty (22 Jun 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> Using a higher cadence has a few benefits, it gives your cardio system a harder work out than low cadence. Higher cadence is a lot less fatigue on leg muscles for longer rides. You train you muscles and nervous system to be faster reacting.
> 
> I noticed your profile says you're 51- hardly old and still plenty of time(if you want) to train to spin-unless you have physical issues?
> 
> ...


Just to add to what Andy said @Yellow-Road - I'm 49 and just completed my first ever 100 miles. And this was on a SS  I do most of my riding on Zwift and only venture out into the real world a couple of times a year at the moment. I've been online now for just over 3 years where I started from a very (and I mean very) low fitness level. 

Even at our time in life, we can improve fitness and improve how our bodies work


----------



## Sharky (22 Jun 2019)

You youngsters at 49,51, 54 - you've got 20 to 15 yrs to catch me up!

I ride a few evening 10's on my fixed 50x14 and most seasons achieve my age standard, which by TT standards is not particularly fast.
So I hope to do around 28 mins, which is around 21 mph.

I don't have a cadence monitor on the bike, but using the Bike Calc website, my cadence is ..
- over the "bridge" which is a short but very hard stretch, my speed can drop to 12mph, which is 43 rpm
- On the fast stretch back, when it is a tail wind, can just max out about 30mph, which is 107 rpm
- and my average for the 10 miles is 21 mph, which is 75 rpm

Keep cycling


----------



## Whorty (22 Jun 2019)

Sharky said:


> You youngsters at 49,51, 54 - you've got 20 to 15 yrs to catch me up!
> 
> I ride a few evening 10's on my fixed 50x14 and most seasons achieve my age standard, which by TT standards is not particularly fast.
> So I hope to do around 28 mins, which is around 21 mph.
> ...


When I get to your age we'll all be riding hover bikes


----------

